# Pending smoking ban on MNRR outdoor passenger areas



## WinNix (Nov 11, 2011)

This Sunday, the smoking ban takes effect on all outdoor MNRR passenger properties. This includes the Hudson, Harlem, New Haven (partial), and Port Jervis lines. All: open air terminals, platforms, ticketing areas, owned covered sidewalks. I suspect such a ban is "unenforceable" despite being a good idea. I've found whenever someone is smoking outside and I didn't want to breath it, I can simply walk 10 feet away... no big deal. I know people need their vices. So long as it is outside I suppose I never had a problem with it. How do the rest of you feel about such a policy?

Sidebar:

Amongst the several health-related listed benefits of such a ban, is the "reduction of track fires". I found that reason interesting considering I live in a town containing a MNRR station and I am a FF. Our tracks are always clear of vegetation, and we have the 3rd rail.... so our track fire risk is very low. I'd like to hear from some folks who live near diesel-engine lines and/or lines that have visible vegetation. Is there a large fire risk on the tracks? Does such a thing weigh on the minds of the locals? This made me think of user Acela150. If he has returned, I'd like to hear his thoughts. I have heard of but never seen of town having an ember-watch person during dry seasons..... is that a myth or reality?

EDIT: My mistake... New haven stations in CT are not subject to the law, only the NY stations on that line.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 11, 2011)

Ugh. I really dont see why this is needed.


----------



## WinNix (Nov 11, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Ugh. I really dont see why this is needed.


All papers have pages you can turn past articles you don't want to read. All browsers have a back button. You don't have to go out of your way to put me down. That is not very nice.


----------



## amamba (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the idea of a smoking ban on platforms. I used to ride the MBTA commuter rail into Boston daily at a previous job. One had to stand in a very specific spot on the platform to be one of the first to board at my spot, and it was important to board early or you might end up standing all the way into the city (32 minutes, so not much fun) or in one of the dreaded middle seats. When people would smoke next to me, I wouldn't WANT to move away because then I wouldn't be in a good position for boarding. But it is not fair to make me inhale someone's disgusting second hand smoke.

Plus it should help with litter. I find the little tossed cigarette butts pretty gross.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 11, 2011)

WinNix said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. I really dont see why this is needed.
> ...


I think Shawn was responding to the policy, not you linking it. 

Anyway, I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand, it's easy to avoid the smokers on a platform by walking around them or standing away from them. I do this all the time at KAL. On the other hand, it's annoying when you're in line waiting to board and people are trying to get in those last puffs. Essentially, you can either stand 20 feet away and board after everyone else (no thanks) or stand there choking.

It's a slippery slope, because I think smokers should be allowed to smoke outside but nowhere near a door. Platforms are "outside", but once everyone starts lining up for the train, you've created a "doorway", so to speak. The smart thing to do would be to have a designated outdoor smoking area, whether it's marked with a line on the sidewalk, a sign, etc. That way, people could enjoy their cigarettes, but then when it comes time to board and they line up with everyone else, the cigarettes need to be extinguished. This could also help with the litter issue, as the smoking area would have places to discard a cigarette.


----------



## MattW (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Smoking has no useful place in society so why should public agencies accommodate it?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorcha said:


> WinNix said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn Ryu said:
> ...


Yup, responding to the policy.

This country is really becoming a nanny state. I understand no smoking indoors for obvious reasons. But I really dont see why banning smoking outside is necessary.

I am however fine with putting heavy fines on those who throw cigarette butts everywhere.


----------



## Mike from Crete (Nov 11, 2011)

Smoking has been banned from station platforms and waiting rooms in Illinois for years. There seems to be no problems with enforcement.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 11, 2011)

WinNix said:


> This Sunday, the smoking ban takes effect on all outdoor MNRR passenger properties. This includes the Hudson, Harlem, New Haven (partial), and Port Jervis lines. All: open air terminals, platforms, ticketing areas, owned covered sidewalks. I suspect such a ban is "unenforceable" despite being a good idea. I've found whenever someone is smoking outside and I didn't want to breath it, I can simply walk 10 feet away... no big deal. I know people need their vices. So long as it is outside I suppose I never had a problem with it. How do the rest of you feel about such a policy?


This policy is a new New York State law. It also impacts the LIRR as well.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 12, 2011)

Then majority of Port Jervis line stations wont be affected.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 12, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Then majority of Port Jervis line stations wont be affected.


All stations for the Port Jervis line are in NY State, so they will indeed be affected.

Where the Port Jervis line trains run on New Jersey's Bergen and Main lines those stations won't be affected. But then the Port Jervis trains tend to skip most of the NJT stations and run largely express.


----------



## sechs (Nov 12, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> This country is really becoming a nanny state. I understand no smoking indoors for obvious reasons. But I really dont see why banning smoking outside is necessary.


The problem is the people, not the government.
There are tons of inconsiderate smokers out there who insist on smoking around people without even bothering to ask if it's alright. In fact, I've never seen a smoker outside ask the people around him if it is alright for him to light up. And, then, there are the litterbugs.

Smoking has gone from encouraged to generally unacceptable. People need to accept this.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't have really have a problem with people puffing outside so long as they are not in the way or "airspace" of someone who can't stand smoke. One thing I hate is the smell of someone who has just smoked a cigarette: imagine standing or being forced to sit next to a giant ashtray that you are unable to get away from.


----------

